# Are your locals broadcasting digital?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The May 1st deadline is here. How many of your local stations are broadcasting digital?

Here in San Antonio our CBS, NBC and ABC affiliates are all up and running.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS here in Denver broadcasting very low power (think 7 kilowatt signal as opposed to 5-7 megawatt signal) due to 50 very rich homeowners living on the mountain where our broadcast towers have been for the last 55 years complaining bitterly to the county that is denying the application for tower replacement. It's a real mess...fortunately I live in the 10 mile diameter circle that can receive the HD signals.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Our CBS (WFSB) is up but only running 500 Watts.

Our ABC (WTNH) is up but they dont care about the fact that their signal has a bad lip sync problem.

I also get a PBS from Springfield Mass.

All the other 13 stations in the state are not in Digital as of yet.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Houston Digitals:

32 ABC (KTRK) Lots of national HD programming
35 NBC (KPRC) Leno & Crossing Jordan are about it for HD
31 CBS (KHOU) Almost everything in HD
27 FOX (KRIV) Fox (not so) High Resolution Widescreen 
09 PBS (KUHT) Many demo loop during day
Pathetic wattage though
Almost impossible to tune in from far North 
Houston
19 UPN (KTXH) April 30th
No HD Programming 

All but UPN have been available for at least 1 year.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Portland, OR:

CBS HD & SD (2 channels 1 HD, 1 SD, sometimes have a 3rd sub channel)
NBC HD & SD (2 channels 1 HD, 1 SD)
ABC HD & SD (1 channel, SD stretched to 14:9)
OPB (PBS) HD & SD (1 channel 6 hrs daily)
UPN SD (1 channel, 1 sub channel with a scene of Portland)
FOX (FAUX widescreen) 480p (1 channel)

Still waiting for WB & PAX to go digital.

Here's a link to currently online digital stations.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can now get into HDTV for under 2000 and thats with the TV, the receiever and everything.

Not bad I say.

HDTV had a slow start but sales are really starting to pick up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No OTA HD in Buffalo or Rochester yet...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, if you want a 27" HD 4:3 screen, Zenith and, I think, Apex make a set for around $700.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Samsung makes a 27" set with 4:3 screen available at Best Buy for about $800. There is a 32" RCA model at Costco for about $950. Neither has an integrated digital tuner though so you have to factor that in. Supposedly Samsung is coming out with a new HDTV tuner this summer that will retail for under $300.

Here in LA almost all of our stations have a digital signal on the air; the networks have been up for two years or so. There seems to be a very large contingent on AVS Forums from the LA area who have OTA digital tuners already. So far not me though.


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *No OTA HD in Buffalo or Rochester yet... *


Same in Syracuse, NY


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think ALL stations in the Indianapolis DMA except the LP ones are broadcasting digital now, and we have a LOT of HD content. There was even an article in the paper about how we are at the forefront in the country in digital tv broadcasting.


----------

